# Hiring Female Applicants



## tamalika2010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hiring Female Applicants

A hospitality company in SYDNEY is looking for FEMALE APPLICANTS who will fill the position of the following vacancies:
1. Female Secretaries
Excellent salary package are offered to all successful candidates.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

tamalika2010 said:


> Hiring Female Applicants
> 
> A hospitality company in SYDNEY is looking for FEMALE APPLICANTS who will fill the position of the following vacancies:
> 1. Female Secretaries
> Excellent salary package are offered to all successful candidates.


Not sure if it's legal for Australian companies to discriminate without the proper authority!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

tamalika2010 said:


> Hiring Female Applicants
> 
> A hospitality company in SYDNEY is looking for FEMALE APPLICANTS who will fill the position of the following vacancies:
> 1. Female Secretaries
> Excellent salary package are offered to all successful candidates.


No other information - maybe:

Receptionist at a brothel......????.......for female applicants only.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I thought this looked rather suspicious


----------

